# Ringed Neck Doves for Adoption



## RGrey (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking for a home for Puck and Peaseblossom -- the Ring-Necked Doves. This sweet pair was abandoned at Philadelphia Animal Care and Control. They are bonded and very sweet with each other. 

It is assumed that they are a male and female pair but I'm not 100% sure and they were surrendered with very little info.

The surrender-er stated that they were both under a year old. Puck has feather loss and damage so cannot fly but it seems to be because of malnutrition at his previous home as his feathers already look better. He's alert and happy despite his rough appearance and we are hoping that his feathers will grow in. Meanwhile the feathers on his head make him look a bit like Donald Trump! Peaseblossom is lovely dove who has a beautiful coo and likes to groom Puck.

Both birds are used to being handled and easy to pick up. They are very intrigued by the other animals in their foster home and seem comfortable around other doves and dogs. 

Adoption fee though Animal Control will apply. Adopters will have to show proof of purchasing an appropriate cage with perches and pledge not to let these two love birds have any babies. If one of them should die before the other, adopters should also be prepared to adopt another bird. 

Please share. I am so amazed at how sweet these guys are! So calm and quiet compared to our pigeons


----------



## RGrey (Aug 21, 2010)

And... I see this is a repeat of what my husband (feathers111) posted below.

Anyway -- we have beautiful rescued doves who need a good home!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Puck looks like a silky dove, which means his feathers are natural and will never look normal. I think Puck is very pretty! And the other is adorable as well


----------



## RGrey (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, that's interesting! He can't really fly either as his feathers are more like hair than other feathers. Is that normal?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes that is normal. I have some Silky Ringnecks that can fly pretty good...and others that can't get a foot off the ground. The ones that do fly sound like a plastic bag blowing in the wind when they fly.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/silky.htm

Those 2 are very pretty...I hope they find a good home soon.

Dawn


----------



## Cupcakegir123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Soo cute! I wish I could get a pigeon.....but I got a cat :0


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I have three cats, and three pigeons, you can have both ^_^


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would get these if they didn't have a rule about not breeding them ! (Though I can understand why) And having to buy a mate if one dies? Some birds don't even want a mate if there relationship is closely bonded, others do but still, there shouldnt be a rule!

Thanks for taking these birds in, they are beautiful!


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, Becky and Dawn, for the information about Puck being a silky. That's a relief!
They're still waiting for their forever home, if anyone's interested.


----------



## RGrey (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey USSChicago1--

Yeah, we ask the same thing of all of our fosters -- that they don't be bred. Obviously, that's easier to manage with dogs and cats who are all neutered before they leave our house! The reason for that is that we don't believe in perpetuating the pet industry that led to our rescues being on the streets or in the shelters to begin with. Most birds and exotics end up in less than ideal situations so it's not something we want to contribute to but something we want to help stop. 

As to your second concern, the reason why that is in the post is that most birds do better with other birds. So, whoever adopts these guys should be prepared to adopt (not "buy" hopefully) another rescue at some time. Obviously, if for whatever reason that is not the best situation for the remaining dove, I would hope that their adopter would make the best decision for the dove.

"Rules" for adoption are really requests to try and find the best set-up for these guys and to try to educate on rescue/adoption 

If you are really serious about wanting to adopt, let me know!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh, he is a silkey.. I thought he just got out of the bath..lol... cute.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

just tell people to go out and get the largest fifty dollar at most breeding meat rabbit cage from one of the AG type stores, as theyre cheap, roomy enough, and my pairs of doves loved them only second maybe to the macaw type cage.


----------



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

*Ring neck Doves for Adoption*

How old is this couple? Are they healthy? What have they been eating (seeds, etc.) I guess if interested I would use wooden eggs to stop them from laying. 
Lastly, are they still up for adoption and what would I need to go to get them to me? I live near Allentown, PA. I have six other RN doves who are all very loved. Are these guys tame?

Let me know specifics but I may be interested if they are still available.


----------

